# FOR SALE North Central Florida Property $79,000



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

FOR SALE, just over 2.7 acres, at the end of a dirt road, no deeded restrictions, farm animals OK, low taxes under $900 year. Beef cattle are across the road and horses also. There is a older double wide mobile(1991), well, septic, and a small creek running at back edge of property. Lots of trees. It is adjacent to a wildlife management area, near the Ocala National Forest. Home is 3/2, cathedral ceilings, and very solid. I live a mile away on another property 10 acres for 30 years. Interested ? $79,000 . Contact me 352-408-6054 or [email protected]- John


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Correction- 2.67 acres -Photo of mobile- we are in process of painting.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Got a map? any pictures of the land? Is there an ad online we could look at?


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Look up on Google earth/maps- address is 38633 Deerwoods Dr., Eustis, Fl 32726- Has been vacant since my Dad passed. We are in process of refurbishing entire inside and painting. I need to take current pics of land and will try to post soon. Lots of trees, large oaks, pines, cypress near creek, but the hurricane in Sept. broke some branches that I need to clean up. Land is level except small slope to creek way, in the back. Horses on property behind and another newer mobile, nothing else but trees and land. Not listed with realtor and don't want to as it will increase the price- In a small rural subdivision of homes & mobiles mixed. Horseback riding in area. Sale from owner only, not able to finance, I'm retired. Will reduce cost to sell as is before refurbishing. Call me if I can answer any questions- 352-408-6054


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

That's not terribly far from where we want to be. 
How about Broadband internet? I originally figured there would not be, but when you said it was in a subdivision. 
And since its in a subdivision are there any building restrictions?


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

No building restrictions, nor animals restrictions, etc- none- I live 1 mile from property and have Century Link and Direct TV.(Others are available) I am a retired teacher and lived here 30 plus years. Rural community but can get to closest town for groceries, banking, Lowes building supply and even Wal Mart(Mt. Dora, FL) within 10 miles. School bus pickup at end of road.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Cow pasture across road from home with beef cattle is what you would be looking at from house. No fence on property nor out buildings but well is in great shape as has been redone recently.New stove, already in. All appliances are in including washer/dryer.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll send you an email this evening.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

contact info [email protected] or 352-408-6054 Lauri & John Cole


----------

